# Flemish Rabbit Breeders in Arizona?



## Britt Wywy (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi,
I was just wondering if anyone knows where I could purchase a flemish giant rabbit in Arizona? We are looking to get one as a pet. Preferably a younger rabbit, as I would like to handle it while its young so that it has opportunity to adjust to our family.


----------

